# are BMW's worth the money? yes/no..why??



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

are BMW's worth the money? yes/no..why??

just got done reading an amazing thread on luxury brands and if they are worth it. hoping to get veteran and new members here to voice their thoughts.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

mr29 said:


> are BMW's worth the money? yes/no..why??
> 
> just got done reading an amazing thread on luxury brands and if they are worth it. hoping to get veteran and new members here to voice their thoughts.


It is worth the money if you have the money. If you have to go to extraordinary means to get one, IMO, no, it is not worth it.

It generally costs a good 50% more than an acceptable car in the same category. Is it better than that car? Yes. Is it 50% better? It won't go 50% faster, use 50% less gas, last 50% longer, or do anything in particular 50% better.

But it is better overall, and, whether it is enough better to call for the better price, well, that depends, IMO, on your taste, what is important to you, and your ability to pay that premium.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

No. Repairs are way too expensive at the dealer. I take chances by letting someone who has never worked on BMWs to work on my car because he is cheaper.


----------



## The Tick (Aug 29, 2012)

In my opinion they are. If you buy an old 3 series for about $2,000 and spend about $1,000 in repairs, You will have a safe, fast, comfortable, fuel efficient, sweet-looking ride.


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

nathey6 said:


> In my opinion they are. If you buy an old 3 series for about $2,000 and spend about $1,000 in repairs, You will have a safe, fast, comfortable, fuel efficient, sweet-looking ride.


Jesus, how are the fuel injectors on that car?

Most fuel injectors start to go bad at 30,000 miles in my personal experience and what mechanics told me.


----------



## Adamo99 (Jun 18, 2012)

RockChips said:


> Most fuel injectors start to go bad at 30,000 miles in my personal experience and what mechanics told me.


Those mechanics are idiots.


----------



## The Tick (Aug 29, 2012)

RockChips said:


> Jesus, how are the fuel injectors on that car?
> 
> Most fuel injectors start to go bad at 30,000 miles in my personal experience and what mechanics told me.


Well, maybe on some very unreliable cars, they might, but I have one E36 with 260,000 miles and the injectors are original and working just fine.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

mr29 said:


> are BMW's worth the money? yes/no..why??
> 
> just got done reading an amazing thread on luxury brands and if they are worth it. hoping to get veteran and new members here to voice their thoughts.


Yes.

Primarily because of the driving experience for me, overall. 50/50 weight distribution, chassis stiffness, crisp and accurate steering, good grip and roadholding, sufficient power in a road car, thoughtful interior layout and excellent ergonomics, and a good 6 speed manual gearbox.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

this is the thread that got me thinking.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/automotive/519414-luxury-cars-really-worth-extra-money-9.html

it got me thinking as I've known a few who saved their whole life only to pass away and not get to enjoy the money and watched guys wish but never actually go buy the car they wanted. sure with the extra cash saved on buying an focus Camry or honda i could take a few more trips but then again i do enjoy a nice luxury car while on those trips as well


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

nathey6 said:


> Well, maybe on some very unreliable cars, they might, but I have one E36 with 260,000 miles and the injectors are original and working just fine.


Yeah injectors continue to "work", even if they are foocked.


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

Adamo99 said:


> Those mechanics are idiots.


Take a car that has 40,000 miles and run a bottle of Regane. You might have start up issues, since the system is already starting to be foocked.


----------



## Studawg (Mar 1, 2012)

MMME30W said:


> Yes.
> 
> Primarily because of the driving experience for me, overall.


+1

For BMW in particular, I think it all has to do with how much you enjoy, appreciate and gain pleasure from simply DRIVING. If you dont particularly enjoy getting in and cranking up your car, every single time you drive somewhere, even if its just 2 miles down the road to a grocery store, you may not find BMWs to be worth the money. You may however, find value in a Mercedes. But if you truly enjoy driving a car, a BMW is worth it.


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

Is air worth breathing? If you want more life then yes. Of course we all know that a BMW will be expensive. Thats no secret so dont get hung up over that fact. We all know that a baby is going to be a hand full, but people have them anyway, after they have prepared for one. If you look at a BMW as being more than just a car, then yes, they are worth it. Even if it breaks at your expense. If its just another object of transportation in your eyes, then no, why spend so much money when a Pontiac Aztec, an old Minivan, or even a Bus can do the same thing ur BMW can do: Get You There.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

///Mariani said:


> Is air worth breathing? If you want more life then yes. Of course we all know that a BMW will be expensive. Thats no secret so dont get hung up over that fact. We all know that a baby is going to be a hand full, but people have them anyway, after they have prepared for one. If you look at a BMW as being more than just a car, then yes, they are worth it. Even if it breaks at your expense. If its just another object of transportation in your eyes, then no, why spend so much money when a Pontiac Aztec, an old Minivan, or even a Bus can do the same thing ur BMW can do: Get You There.


awesome post here i like your logic


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## HD34 (Feb 19, 2013)

The real question should be are they worth the money compared to...

I'm a new BMW owner, having less than a month ago picked up a 2013 528Xi. The day before I drove off with it I had no intention of getting one, it was more or less on a whim in that I was actually planning on buying a King Ranch F150 Crew Cab which is in a similar price range.

Now I know these two vehicles are a universe apart, and I simply decided as I was driving by the BMW Dealership that I might like a Sedan for a change. I had recently Sold a 2004 F250 Lariat CrewCab Power Stroke & I had another SUV a 2007 Jeep Commander & a crossover 2011 Subaru Legacy Outback. I did not particularly need a pickup truck & if I decide that I do I can always trade the jeep in for one.

I spotted this 528 Tasman Green with oyster & black leather interior, & a bunch of options & it was love at first sight! I did a test drive & I was sold. It is quite simply the most driver-pleasing/comfortable car I've driven & really the most fun as well. Add to that a 5 Star Safety rating & the over all quality and engineering that goes into these vehicles & yes their worth to similar vehicles in the same price range is evident to me, someone who is more representative of the buying public than someone who may be an enthusiast which I find myself becoming!


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

HD34 said:


> The real question should be are they worth the money compared to...
> 
> I'm a new BMW owner, having less than a month ago picked up a 2013 528Xi. The day before I drove off with it I had no intention of getting one, it was more or less on a whim in that I was actually planning on buying a King Ranch F150 Crew Cab which is in a similar price range.
> 
> ...


thanks for this post hope to hear more as you break it in to see if your feelings change at all


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that depends on a lot of factors.

Is a BMW worth it to me? That's the question you need to ask yourself. Obviously, the gallery in my signature says a resounding "YES", but that's only for me. My girlfriend doesn't appreciate them the way I do, and while she does like my car she doesn't like driving it... and as such has recently purchased an Audi A4 which suits her perfectly. I have to admit I like driving it, but am always glad to get back behind the wheel of my Bimmer.

Why is it worth it to me? Well, that comes down to a lot of intangibles. I have driven a lot of cars in my life... some great and others not so great. Some have been surprisingly good cars (1993 Ford Escort with a 5 speed... had 187K miles on the clock when I sold it to a local farmer and as far as I know it's still running) and others have been shockingly horrid (I won't name names here unless pressed  ). For my part though, the only car I've ever owned that drove "right" was a BMW. That BMW 330i just clicked... felt like a part of me in a way no other car before had done. It drove the way I wanted it to drive, responded the way I felt I needed it to... and made me a believer in the dynamics of a BMW.

My 545i and 135i have been no less perfect in driving dynamics for my needs... and my current 135i is my favourite car I've ever owned. But I judge each new car on its own merits... the 545i to me wasn't as good as either the 330i or 135i, but was a damned fine car in its own right. It was worth it to me even though it left me stranded in Waynesville, NC for a weekend the first day I owned it (blew a coolant hose). I still loved it and loved driving it, but it wasn't as perfect for me as my 330i had been. It was still better than 99% of the cars I had previously owned or driven, and I do somewhat regret getting rid of it... but I had decided to buy my 135i and as such I no longer needed the big funfer.

My 135i is worth my monthly payment to me. It does everything I ask, nothing unexpected... and runs like a scalded dog when I goose the pedal. It puts a smile on my face every time I drive it... and after 20K miles (this morning) I still find myself with a smile on my face as I merge onto the highway on the way to work. From me, that's high praise indeed.

HTH...


----------



## hellosopo (Oct 16, 2009)

Studawg said:


> For BMW in particular, I think it all has to do with how much you enjoy, appreciate and gain pleasure from simply DRIVING. If you dont particularly enjoy getting in and cranking up your car, every single time you drive somewhere, even if its just 2 miles down the road to a grocery store, you may not find BMWs to be worth the money. You may however, find value in a Mercedes. But if you truly enjoy driving a car, a BMW is worth it.


I agree. Every time I go drive a rental car for a few days I am so happy to return to my BMW. It is a car that is simply fun to wind around town in with the fuel economy gauge pegged at the lower extremity of 12mpg as much has possible.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

All cars in that segment will be somewhat expensive to repair when the warranty expires.

Economically it still makes more sense to keep whatever car and get it fixed, compared with having a car payment again.

Where this is relevant to BMWs is that if you really, really _like_ your car, it's much less painful.

And honestly, at 10 years old and 90,000 miles, I have had relatively little go wrong with my car. At $32,000 brand-new, and with consistent 26mpg average throughout it's life, my car is both very enjoyable, and economical (relatively speaking )


----------

